# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Коронавирус опасен даже в Сети

## alfr0l0

Как и любой кризис, текущая пандемия коронавируса привлекла внимание  киберпреступников, которые используют ее для распространения своих  вредоносных программ в сетях коммерческих и государственных организаций.  По данным ведущих антивирусных компаний, таких как TrendMicro,  Лаборатория Касперского и ESET, за последние месяцы число фишинговых  писем на тему борьбы с COVID19 увеличилось в десятки раз. В интернете  появилось более 2,5 тысяч подозрительных ресурсов, где фигурируют слова _covid_, _coronavirus_ и  тому подобные. Они содержат ссылки на сайты-ловушки, а также  вредоносные приманки, и зачастую нацелены на кражу персональных данных  пользователей.

Особенностью этой хакерской кампании является то, что жертвами  злоумышленников все чаще становятся государственные учреждения, больницы  и медицинские научно-исследовательские центры по всему миру. Причем для  проведения таких атак хакерам не требуется высокой квалификации или  значительных денежных затрат. По сути, кибератаку может совершить любой  человек, обладающий определенными знаниями и навыками.

Например, для рассылок киберпреступники используют взломанные сервера,  доступ к которым можно получить бесплатно через форумы в интернете или  за символическую плату. При этом применяются сервисы анонимизации  провайдеров из Китая, Румынии, России, Аргентины и других стран для  сокрытия своих реальных IP-адресов. Для сбора данных из социальных сетей  и микроблогов активно используются общедоступные простые скрипты и  программы (так называемые «скрипт-кидди инструменты» – примитивный  хакерский арсенал, освоить который сможет даже ребенок). Кроме того, не  стоит забывать, что в распоряжении хакеров также находятся инструменты и  эксплоиты, ранее разработанные в АНБ и в результате «утечки»  оказавшиеся в открытом доступе.

Злоумышленники действуют с территории любых государств, целенаправленно  оставляя ложные цифровые следы для затруднения расследования  компьютерных инцидентов. Это называется _false flag_: понятие  заимствовано из жаргона спецслужб и означает операцию «под чужим  флагом». К таким следам, как правило, относится IP-адрес выходного  сервера, с которого проводилась атака, использование фишинговых писем с  характерными языковыми ошибками, а также введение привлекающих внимание  строковых констант в программном коде (например, слова «partizan»,  «razvedchik», «fsb» и т.п.) и проч.

Изучая жертву, интернет-преступники сканируют сети организаций с помощью  утилиты nmap, находящейся в свободном доступе. Также они активно  используют приложение DirBuster для брутфорса имен директорий и файлов  веб-ресурсов в поисках скрытых каталогов и файлов. Все это, как уже  отмечалось выше, не требует высокого технического порога вхождения.

Например, нашумевший шифровальщик-вымогатель CoViper, атаковавший на  фоне пандемии коронавируса медицинские учреждения в Чехии, уничтожает  загрузочный сектор жесткого диска компьютера. При этом реализующий  данную атаку программный код, как отмечают эксперты (Цифровая эпидемия: CoronaVirus vs CoViper),  есть во множестве репозиториев GitHub. В серии инцидентов с чешскими  больницами традиционно обвинены «русские хакеры», при этом никаких  объективных свидетельств в пользу этих обвинений никем приведено не  было, не говоря уже о серьезном анализе TTPs (Tactics, Techniques, and  Procedures) – основополагающем методе расследования в области  кибер-безопасности.

Аналогичным путем пошел и Британский национальный центр кибернетической  безопасности (NCSC), который в начале мая объявил о том, что ряд  научно-исследовательских учреждений Соединенного Королевства,  занимающихся поиском вакцины против коронавируса, атаковали хакеры из  России, Китая и Ирана с целью кражи информации о разработках. Опять же –  никаких доказательств. Очевидно, что рядовые, по сути, киберинциденты в  настоящее время приобретают политическую окраску и носят все черты  провокации. К сожалению, подобная практика бросает тень на принципы  объективного расследования происшествий в киберпространстве, но является  обычной на Западе и на постсоветском пространстве, где во всех  проблемах традиционно видится «рука Кремля».

В заключение хочется отметить, что хакеры всегда стремятся максимально  повысить эффективность своих акций. Один из способов для этого –  использовать актуальную повестку дня. В условиях пандемии COVID19 и  сопутствующего ей информационного потока коронавирусная тематика – это  беспроигрышный вариант.

https://live24.ru/tehnologii/25165-k...he-v-seti.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## harvey1919

Ну да, не удивлюсь если несколько последующих компьютерных вирусов  приобретт название ковид. Интресный пост. Спасибо

----------

